# Recordings marked "keep" set to expire



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

R15-500, latest version

I have a few recordings(happens to be my little girls mickey mouse) that are mark as "keep until i delete". however when viewing them in the playlist it says "expires 3/7" and when you look at the details it says "deleting 3/7".

Did i totally miss this in the manual? I know there are recordings older than these.


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

Nobody else has seen this? Did disney & directv setup some kind of agreement?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Were these programs pay-per-view? I smell a rodent, I think....

Cheers,


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

its all mickey mouse clubhouse channel 290, from what i've seen

there are about 10 episodes.. i have a few recordings older than those, but they dont show this message. I didn't look this morning though.... 

this is the same box that tried to record hd channels, so who knows, this machine has a mind of its own


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

I suspect you may have run into programs protected by digital rights management (DRM) or that DRM may have become enabled on your unit. Disney is notorious for aggressive protection of its intellectual property rights. So, it makes sense for their programs to be affected. But, my notion is much more a speculative conjecture than a fact. I haven't used PPV on my R-15 and haven't had any known issues relating to DRM.

Cheers,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2007)

I've recorded the same program on my DirecTiVo's season pass for my kids without having that issue. That sounds pretty bizarre.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, IMO, _bizarre_ is an unfortunate but apt word for many R-15 behaviors. Another possible explanation of the behavior you observe is that a DRM bit was flipped as a result of memory corruption. My belief is that many anomalous R-15 behaviors are due to program defects that tend to corrupt various data structures used by the program.

But, the effects of corruption tend to be gross and catastrophic rather than subtle. So, it seems to me inappropriate and unnecessary, in this case, to appeal to such a serious cause. One or more instances of the program might have been miscoded in the program guide or whatever database is responsible for tracking DRM status of programs. In that case, the problem is a fluke and not especially likely to occur again. Since I don't recall anyone else having reported such a problem, that explanation seems adequate even if not morally satisfactory.

Come to think of it, I do seem to recall reports of difficulty in copying programs to DVD. The consensus, I think was that some sort of DRM was at work. So, perhaps there is DRM functionality skulking around within the R-15.

Cheers,


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Its just another bug in the R-15. I once had a watched PPV just disapear when it shouldnt have while others stayed.

Have you actually watched any of these flagged shows yet ? If not try watching one and see what happens.

Next I would try removing the keep flag and redoing it then see what it says. If its still says they are going to be deleted just copy them to vhs/dvd to be safe and see what happens when that date comes.


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

pyatta said:


> R15-500, latest version
> 
> I have a few recordings(happens to be my little girls mickey mouse) that are mark as "keep until i delete". however when viewing them in the playlist it says "expires 3/7" and when you look at the details it says "deleting 3/7".
> 
> Did i totally miss this in the manual? I know there are recordings older than these.


Just wanted to update in case anyone else has experienced this.

None of my recordings have been removed, however, they still says Expires 03/07. I have done a reset, and actually powered the thing off since april 1st.

maybe its april 3007?


----------

